# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Yahova şahitleri ve inançları konusunda, ibret alınacak bir söyleşim......

## halukgta

Bir Hanım okurumun, benim yazdığım Nisa 78 ve 79. ayetlerden bahsettiğim makaleme verdiği cevaplar, çok ilgimi çekti. Kendisinin daha önce Müslüman olduğunu, fakat İslam dan çıkıp ateist olduktan sonra, yine araştırmaları sonucunda, kendisinin YAHOVA ŞAHİDİ olduğunu söyledi. Aramızda facebook da geçen bazı konuşmalardan size bahsetmeden önce, Yahova şahitleri kimlerdir, kısaca ondan bahsetmek ve bilgi vermek istiyorum. Çünkü bu insanların düşünceleri ve din adına fikirlerinin nasıl ortaya çıktığını ve toplumlarda ve inançlarında, nasıl tahrifatlar yaptığına güzel bir örnek olduğu için yazmak istiyorum ki, onların tuzaklarına düşmeyelim. Önce Yahova şahitleri kimlermiş onu anlayalım.

Yahova şahitleri, Protestan Hıristiyanların, bir alt grubu olduğunu söyleyenler olduğu gibi, Yahudilerin, Hıristiyanlar arasında kurduğu bir mezhep olduğunu da söyleyenler vardır. 1852de ABDnin Pennsylvania Eyaletinde ortaya çıkmış. Kurucusu, CHARLES TAZE RUSSELLDIR. Kendilerini ne Hıristiyan ne de Yahudi olarak tanımlarlar. Kendilerini Tanrının şahitleri olarak kabul ederler. Kutsal kitapları Tevrat, Zebur ve İncili içine alan Kitab-ı Mukaddes adını verdikleri kitaptır. İlk olarak, kilisenin yüzyıllardır Kutsal Kitap diye okudukları İncil i, değiştirip bozduğunu iddia ederler. Bu yüzden de İncil i, YENİDÜNYA ÇEVİRİSİ ADINI VERDİKLERİ, YENİ BİR ŞEKİLDE TERCÜME ETMİŞLERDİR.

Bazı metinleri yeniden yorumlamaları, Hıristiyanların tepkisini çekmiştir. Bu yüzden Hıristiyan dünyası, Yehova Şahitlerini KUTSAL KİTAPLARINDA TAHRİBAT YAPMAKLA SUÇLUYOR. Ayrıca Yehova Şahitleri azizleri ve Papayı kabul etmez. Bu kitapta Allahın adı olarak TEVRATTA GEÇEN YEHOVAYI KULLANMALARI DA YAHUDİLERİ KIZDIRIYOR. Çünkü Yahudiler Allahın adını boş yere anmayın ayeti üzerine Allahın en büyük ismi olan Yehovayı kullanmazlar.

Eski Ahit ve Yeni Ahitte adı geçen peygamberlere inanırlar. Kan vermezler, başkalarından da almazlar. Gerektiğinde kendi kanlarını kullanırlar. Zaten yanlarında bir belge vardır, kendilerine kesinlikle kan verilmeyeceğini belirtir. Yehova Şahitleri için bayrak, sancak, vatan gibi bizim kutsal kabul ettiğimiz hiçbir milli değer yoktur. Onlar dünya vatandaşı olduklarına inanırlar. İnanışlarında kilise ve papaz gibi kavramlar da yoktur. Din, sadece Yehova Şahitlerininkidir. Diğerleri sahtedir.

İnanışlarına göre Armageddon adını verdikleri büyük bir dünya savaşı çıkacak ve dünya birbirine girecek. GERİYE SADECE YEHOVA ŞAHİTLERİ KALACAK. İSA MESİH DÜNYAYA İNECEK, YEHOVA ŞAHİDİ OLMAYAN İNSANLARI YARGILAYACAK VE YARGILAMADAN SONRA BU İNSANLARIN HEPSİ TOPRAK OLACAK. Yani tekrar dirilemeyecek. Ardından dünya cennete dönüşecek ve Yehova Şahitleri bu cennette yaşayacak. Yehova Şahitlerinden başka geride insan kalmayacağı için de, cehennem olmayacak. Bu nedenle YEHOVA ŞAHİTLERİ ARALARINA, YENİ İNSANLARI KATMAK İÇİN ÇOK AKTİF ŞEKİLDE ÇALIŞIRLAR.

YEHOVA ŞAHİTLERİ, İSANIN YARATILMIŞ EN YÜKSEK VARLIK OLAN BAŞ MELEK MİKAİL OLDUĞUNA İNANIRLAR. Bu da, İsanın Tanrı olduğunu çok açık bir şekilde bildiren, birçok Kutsal Kitap ayetinin tersidir. Charles Russell in kim olduğunu, nasıl kehanetlerde bulunduğuna bir örnek vermek gerekirse. Bu kişi, Hz. İsa nın 1874 de geleceğini iddia etmiş ama tutmayınca, 1914 yılını işaret etmiştir. Lütfen internetten bu kişinin hayat hikâyesini, nasıl bir insan olduğunu araştırın, ne demek istediği o zaman daha iyi anlayacaksınız.

Gelelim bayan okurumla aramızda geçen konuya. Bu konu hakkında makale yazmamın nedeni, toplumu bu konuda bilinçlendirmek ve dikkatli olmalarına vesile olmak adınadır. Yoksa ben tüm inançlara karşı saygılıyım. Çünkü herkes kendi yaptıklarından sorumludur. Yahova şahidi olduğunu söyleyen hanım, Nisa suresi 7879. ayetlerinde Allah, sana ne iyilik gelirse Allah dandır, sana ne kötülük gelirse kendinden dir yani senin ellerinle yaptığın yanlışların karşılığı Allah ın sana verdiği cezadır ayetlerine itiraz eden, bu hanım okurum bana şöyle bir cevap vermiş.

İslam dan çıkmamın bir sebebi de KÖTÜLÜĞÜN ALLAHTAN gelmesi inancıdır. Deist olduktan sonra Yehova Şahidi olmamda ki etken ise yüreğimdeki ve beynimdeki EVET 'i Yaratıcımızın tüm İYİLİKLERİN, SEVGİNİN... ADALETİN kaynağı olması olduğunu anlatan Mukaddes Kitapta (Tevrat-zebur-incil) inceleyip görmemdir.

Yazımın başında bu kişilerin nasıl bir inanca tabi olduklarını yazdığımda, bu kişilerin kendilerine tabi olmayanların, hiçbir hesabı sorulmadan, Hz. İsa nın gelişiyle Yahova şahidi olmayanları yargılayıp, bu insanların toprak olacağına inanmaları, cehennemin olmadığı böylece yapılanlarında tek tek hesabının sorulmayacağına inanıyorlar. Böylece Allah cezalandırmaz diye inanıyorlar, ama Hz. İsa Yahova şahidi olmayanları, yargısız infaz mantığıyla, yok ederek cezalandırdığı gerçeğini, her nedense göz ardı edebiliyorlar. Çok ilginç bir düşünce ve mantık değil mi? Hâlbuki inançlarının, Yahudilere ve Hıristiyanlara indirilen kitaplar olduğunu da söyleyebiliyorlar. Bu kitaplarda bahsedilen inanca tamamen ters düşüyor, çünkü ehli kitap inancında, cehennem inancı vardır. BU İNANCA SAHİP KİŞİLERİN, KUTSAL KİTAP DEDİKLERİ HALDE, KENDİ İNANÇLARI DOĞRULTUSUNDA BU KİTAPLARI KENDİLERİNCE YORUMLAYARAK, ADETA YENİ BİR DİN YARATTIKLARI ANLAŞILIYOR. Yine bana verdiği cevapta, çok ilginç bulduğum konulardan, alıntı yapmak istiyorum.

İncil e gelince İSA Mesih 3.5 yıl görev yapmış ve kalem eline almamış yada yazı yazdırmamıştır..işi bu değildi çünkü.. O Tanrısal ilkeleri öğretmiş ...İYİ HABERİ VERMİŞ....Fidye düzenlemesini yerine getirmiş ...Bunları yaparken de etrafında tüm olan bitene TANIKLIK EDEN eğittiği öğrenciler Toplamıştır... Yani İncil=Müjde=İYİ HABER tektir. TANIKLIĞI BİRDEN FAZLADIR. YAHUDİLER TEVRAT I UYGULASALARDI İSA MESİHE İNANIRLARDI HALUK BEY. Ben Yehova'nın Şahidiyim.

Çok ilginçtir, Hz. İsa nın eline kalem bile almadığını, yani kendisine herhangi bir kitap indirilmediğini, ya da kayda aldırmadığını söylüyor. Yalnız iyi güzel haberler ilettiğini, tanrısal ilkeleri öğrettiğinden bahsediyor. Çok daha ilginci bu anlatılanlara, tanıkların olduğunu, onları eğittiğini kanıt göstererek, tanıkların birden fazla olduğunu da özellikle yazmış. Bu satırları okuduğunuzda, sanırım biz Müslümanların yaptığı yanlışlar geldi aklınıza. Allah sakın Kuran ın sınırlarını aşmayın, Kuran ın ipine sarılın, tanığınız kanıtınız yalnız Kuran olmalıdır dedikçe, Peygamberimizin en yakınındaki kişilerin rivayet ettiği iddia edilen onca sözün/hadisin dinde hüküm koyacak kanıtlar olduğunu da söylemiyorlar mıydı? Peygamberimizin veda hutbesini düşünün lütfen. Yüz bine yakın topluma hitap ettiği rivayet edilir. Ama günümüze yaklaşık 67 farklı veda hutbesini görebilirsiniz. İşte Allah ın indirdiği kitaplar, dinler hep aynı yolu izleyenler tarafından, işte böyle yolundan saptırıldı. TANIK, YA DA KANIT BEŞERİN RİVAYET ZİNCİRİ ASLA OLAMAZ. Allah gelecek kullarını sorumlu tutacağı bilgileri, asla böyle bir yolla ulaşmasına izin vermez ve vermediğini de söylüyor. TANIK VE KANIT YALNIZ ALLAH IN BİZZAT TEBLİĞ ETTİĞİ SÖZLER OLUR Kİ, BUDA APAÇIK KİTABIDIR. Onun içindir ki Allah ın elçisi, peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed sağlığında, Kuran ın dışında hiçbir sözü, bilgiyi yazdırmamıştır. 

Çok ilginçtir sözlerinin son kısmında ise, Yahudiler Tevrat ı uygulasaydılar, İsa Mesih e inanırlardı diyor. Çok doğru, tüm bunlardan Kuran bahseder ve derki, biz elçilerin geleceğini önceden haber veririz. Çok ilginçtir, bende aynı düşünceden yola çıkarak, bu arkadaşımıza şöyle hatırlatmıştım. Hıristiyanlarda ellerindeki Yuhanna İncilin de geçen, Hz. İsa nın benden sonra, beni tasdik edecek ÖVÜLEN BİR ELÇİNİN, habercinin geleceğini bildiriyor, eğer Hıristiyanlar ona uysalardı, Peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed in geleceğine de inanırlardı. Yine arkadaşımız inandığı düşünceleri anlatırken, şöyle cevap vermiş.

Bazen Melek direk dikte verir..Bezen Vahiy olarak ...Bazen rüyet görür..bazen Rüya şeklinde olur... İSA MESİHE TANIKLIK EDENLERE YAZICI GÖREVİ VERİLMİŞTİR...kim verdi ..Yaratıcımız.. Tanrısal İlham ve RUHULKUDDÜS yönlendirmesi olmasa yazamazlar. Bu kadar şeyi ayrıntılı hatırlayamazlar...çocuk oyuncağı insan işi değil. YARATICIMIZDAN BAHSEDİYORUZ.

Bu ve buna benzer düşünceleri, inançları ne yazık ki İslam toplumunda da görüyoruz. Geleneksel İslam anlayışını dine sokmaya çalışanların yönteminde de, bu yol kabul görür. Onun içindir ki diğer dinlerde olduğu gibi, İslam toplumu da bu yolla bölünmüş ve parçalanmış, Allah ın kitabından uzaklaşmışlardır. Allah vahyinin Cebrail ya da kendisinin vahyettiğinden bahseder, ama rüyada vahiy geldiği konusunda bilgi yoktur. Çünkü Allah rüya konusunu anlatırken, rüyada gördüklerimizin hangisinin, gerçek olduğu konusunda emin olamayacağımız örneklerini verir. 

Arkadaşımızın söyledikleri, aklın ve mantığım kabul etmeyeceği düşüncelerin ürünüdür. İsa Peygamberimize tanıklık edenlere, koşulsuz güvenerek, yazıcı görevi verilmiştir dediğimiz andan itibaren, kendi nefsimizde kararlar almış ve uygulamış oluruz. Bu görevi Allah dan başka kimse veremez. Allah emirlerini kayda aldıracaksa ki elbette kayıt ettirmesi gerekir, bu görevi bizzat elçisine verir. İster kendisi yazar, ya da bizzat onun denetiminde yazılır. Tıpkı Kuran gibi. Eğer bu görevi Allah vermiş olsaydı, yüzlerce İncil günümüze ulaşıp, toplanarak bu İnciller dörde indirilmezdi. Demek ki bu düşünce ve inanç kendi nefsimizi aldatmaktan başka bir şey değilmiş. Hz. İsa nın 12 havarisinden birisinin, kendisine ihanet etmesi, Yahudilerle birlik olup Hz. İsa ya karşı tanıklık yapması, konuyu daha iyi anlamak adına, aslında ibretlik ve düşündürücüdür. Bir başka cevabı üzerinde düşünelim şimdide.

Kur'an BİLGİ bakımından beni bağlar Sizi İMAN bakımından bağlar. YANİ YAPBOZ TAHTASIMIDIR KUTSAL KİTAP .. Gönderdi bozdular, gönderdi bozdular, en son kuran geldi... Nasıl bir anlayış bunu kabul edebiliyor.

Arkadaşımız Kuran bilgi bakımından kendisini bağladığını, beni de bir Müslüman olarak iman bakımından bağladığını söylemiş. Aslında bu sözlerin tutarlılığı yok, karşısındakine hoş görünmek amacıyla söylenmiş sözlerdir. Çünkü Kuran a inanmayan bir insanı, neden bilgi bakından Kuran bağlasın? Çünkü arkadaşımız Allah ın gönderdiği Kuran ın içeriğine inanmayıp, yapboz tahtası mı kutsal kitap, gönderdi bozuldu diyerek adeta küçümsüyor. Beni bağladığı doğrudur, çünkü Kuran a, şükürler olsun iman ediyorum. Yine ilginç olan, bayan okurum Hz. İsa nın tekrar geleceğini, anlam saptırması yaparak, tıpkı İslam ı tarikat ve cemaat eksenli yaşayanların yaptığı gibi, kelimelere farklı anlamlar vererek, Kuran dan ayet örnek vermeye ve Hz. İsa nın geleceği, bakın Kuran da yazıyor demeye çalışıyor. İnanmadığı bir kitaptan örnek verip delil göstermesi, çok ilginç değil mi? 

Çok daha ilginci, Kuran için bunu söyleyen arkadaşımız Zebur, Tevrat ve İncil için aynı şeyi söylemiyor. Madem Allah tek kitap gönderdi, kitaplar arasında hiçbir değişiklik yapmadı, neden o kitaplar hakkında aynı düşünceleri söylemiyor da, yalnız Kuran için söylüyor. Buda art niyetle söylediğinin açık kanıtıdır.

Bizler inancımız konusunda, her nedense rüzgâr da savrulup gidiyoruz, bir o yana bir bu yana. Çünkü Kuran ın sınırlarını aştıkta ondan. Tüm Ehli kitabın, buna bizde dâhiliz, aynı derdi ve sorunlarının olduğunu anlamak zor olmasa gerek. Yahova şahitlerine, dinleri karma yaparak oluşturdukları yeni bir din mi deriz, tarikat mı deriz, mezhep mi fark etmez. Tüm bu ve buna benzer bölünmeler, beşeri oluşumlardır. Allah ın istediği orta yoldan uzak, nefsi sapma ve guruplaşmalardır. Bizde de benzer örneklerini görüyoruz. Hepside kendilerinin doğru yolda olduklarını söyleyip, kendilerinden olmayanları suçluyorlar.

Bu inancın, kendisine tabi olmayanların, Hz. İsa tarafından hiçbir hesaba çekilmeden, yaptıklarının karşılığı verilmeden sırf bu cemaate uymadıkları için, yok edilerek toprak olacağına inanması, aklın ve mantığın kabul etmeyeceği bir düşünce olduğu gibi, hiç bir beşeri adalet anlayışına ve Allah ın adalet anlayışına asla uymaz. 

Bu fikre inananlar, Allah ın geleceği bildiği için, insanların imtihandan geçirilmeyeceğine inandıklarından dolayı, cehenneminde olmadığına inanıyorlar. Onun içindir ki insanlara, ya YAHOVA ŞAHİDİ OLACAKSIN, YA DA YOK OLACAKSIN ZİHNİYETİ AŞILANMAKTA VE BÖYLECE BU TOPLUM, KENDİLERİNİ ÜSTÜN BİR İNANÇ, TOPLUM OLARAK GÖRMEKTEDİRLER. Bu zihniyetin, Yahudilerden esinlendiklerini rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim. 

İlginç olan ve tezat teşkil eden, Allah geleceği bildiği halde, kullarının yaptıkları yanlıştan dönmeleri için elçi ve kitaplar göndermesidir. Bu zihniyete sormak isterim. Allah geleceği bildiği halde, neden zaman zaman elçi ve uyarıcı kitaplar göndermiş ve kullarını doğru yola davet etmiştir? Bunu düşünebilen, zaten böyle yalan yanlış düşüncelere asla inanmaz. Din ve iman, nefsin ve aklın birlikte kullanılması ile oluşur. İstediğin kadar oku, araştır. Eğer nefsini terbiye etmeden, aklı devre dışı bıraktıysan, okuduklarının arasında en doğru seçimi asla yapamazsın. Allah, iyi niyetle gerçeklerin arayışında olan kulunun, gönül gözünü açarım diyor. Gönül gözünü önce açmanın yolunu bulmalıyız, YOKSA HAKKI BATIL, BATILI HAK ZANNEDERİZ.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

